# قنبله تهز المنتدى وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon )معدله



## انس محمد الحسن (17 فبراير 2009)

زملائي المهندسين نأسف على التأخير واليكم وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon فيديو محاضره بواسطة
د/ امير الجنيد
ارجو ان تعذروني على تاخري وبلبلتي للموضوع وشكرا
*ملحوظه الروابط مجربه بعد الرفع 

الدرس الاول مرحلة ادخال data 


http://www.4shared.com/file/88124256/189e452b/1grid.html

​
*لجزء الاول من الدرس الثــــــــــــــــــــــــاني:*
* رابط التحميل:*​ 
* http://www.4shared.com/file/89401730...6/lesson2.html*

*واليكم الدرس الثالث من برنامج بروكن*
* وهذا الرابط*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/81926669...ganylisis.html*

* ومستعدين للاسئله *


الرجاء الردود على الموضوع​


----------



## naser22 (17 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (17 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا
ومنتظرين باقى الدروس


----------



## abdocivil (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وفي انتظار باقى الدروس
ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## العبد لله (18 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر اخي بارك الله فيك

ولكن اخي نريد باقي الدروس وشكرا لحضرتك مقدماً


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك
مجهود رائع تستحق علية التقدير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (18 فبراير 2009)

شكر الله لك وفتح عليك وزادك علما وخلقا


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (18 فبراير 2009)

الى الاخوه الزملاء سنتابع التصميم بواسطة برنامج prokon خطوه بخطوه 
حسب الدروس المتاحه واذا وجد احدكم صعوبه في شيء غير واضح بالفيديو نرجو الاستفسار ولكن نرجو عدم التسرع قبل انتهاء المحاضرات كلها اي في البدايه سنناقش الدروس المتاحه ثم عند اكتمال الدروس نجيب غلى اي اسئله خارج الدرس 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## م.طاهر (19 فبراير 2009)

رائع بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## حمدان عوضين (19 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## مرادعبدالله (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول والافاده 
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## nrfarhat (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محاضره قيمه بكل معنى الكلمه ومشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ولكل من ساهم بنشر هذه الايفاده!
الا اننا نطمع بنشر بقية المحاضرات لكي تعم الفائده للجميع.
بارك الله فيكم والى الامام.....مع خالص التحيات!


----------



## Black Riders (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابونمه (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك
اللهم علمه علما نافعا وانفعه بما علمته وزده علما


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وياريت لو ضغطها تكون اسهل في الرفع والتحميل
ومشكور


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وياريت لو تقوم بضغط الملف او رفعة على موقع يدعم الاستكمال صدقني صار 3 مرات احمل الملف ولم استطيع لان الانترنت ضعيف عدنا جدا ولا يطاق
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (25 فبراير 2009)

وعشان عيونكم الجزء الاول من الدرس الثــــــــــــــــــــــــاني:
رابط التحميل:

http://www.4shared.com/file/89401730/1ac8bc26/lesson2.html


----------



## emad_algashy (26 فبراير 2009)

نشكرك علي الشرح ونتمني المتابعه


----------



## مرادعبدالله (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الشروحات الجميله


----------



## laive (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...وارجوا تكملة الدروس للاستفادة الكاملة


----------



## البرعصيي (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شاهد بدر (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الله يجزيك الخير
افدنا بخبرتك فنحن مبتدؤون


----------



## johnsafi (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وبامثالك
اللهم علمه علما نافعا وانفعه بما علمته


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 فبراير 2009)

God with you my freind


----------



## ابونمه (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير حبيبنا انس بالمناسبه انا سوداني


----------



## علي الرفاعي (1 مارس 2009)

احسنت بارك الله فيك وندعيلك اذا تكمل جميلك وترفع الدروس الاخرى


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس الواحد كان نفسه في هذا الشرح من زمان
ارجو ان تكمل الشرح
منتحرمش منك يا رب


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## العبد لله (2 مارس 2009)

الف شكر اخي والله انت جامد اوي

استمر والله الموفق

تحيتي لك


----------



## خالد كاوير (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (2 مارس 2009)

الرجاء اخوتي العذر على التاخير وذلك نسبه لمغادرتي من ارض النيلين السودان الى ارض الحرمين 
وانشاء الله سنكمل لاحقا


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز نا (2 مارس 2009)

الف شكر و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سارية عثمان (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انس ،مجهود جبار ،نفعك الله به . ويسر لك في دينك ودنياك.


----------



## سارة مهدي (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد شبانه (3 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة بجد ...


----------



## مخلوق (4 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك ...


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 مارس 2009)

ارجو اكال الدروس اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (1 أبريل 2009)

عذرا اخواني الزملاء على التاخير نسبة لظروف العمل الجديده
واليكم الدرس الثالث من برنامج بروكن
وهذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/81926669/77c7ac90/2loadinganylisis.html
ومستعدين للاسئله 


نرجو الردود والدعاء لنا


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2009)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> عذرا اخواني الزملاء على التاخير نسبة لظروف العمل الجديده
> واليكم الدرس الثالث من برنامج بروكن
> وهذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81926669/77c7ac90/2loadinganylisis.html
> ...



بارك الله فيك

سوف يتم اضافة الدروس الجديدة الى مشاركتك الاولى في هذا الموضوع باذن الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابونمه (1 أبريل 2009)

حمدا لله علي السلامه
وجزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## سارية عثمان (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور م.انس ارجو لك التوفيق في عملك الجديد.


----------



## سارية عثمان (2 أبريل 2009)

اخي انس ماذا بخصوص تتمة الدرس الثاني ، اعتقد انك ذكرت ان هذا مقسم الي اجزاء ارجو البيان.


----------



## mkk_asal (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## اكرم تويج (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسام.م.ب (3 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك ..............


----------



## 0yaz9 (4 أبريل 2009)

الله يطول عمرك كمان و كمااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## united 99 (5 أبريل 2009)

*salam 3laikum*

thank you so much my brother for this valued participation....I cant down load so please could somebody help me and send that via my e mail...brother Anes I have sent private message to u hope u can help me asap


thanks all


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (5 أبريل 2009)

نشكر الزميل الكريم على مشاركته، فعلا ممتازة،ونأمل تزويدنا بالباقي


----------



## engeahmad (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## KROMOSOM (9 أبريل 2009)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> زملائي المهندسين نأسف على التأخير واليكم وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon فيديو محاضره بواسطة
> 
> د/ امير الجنيد
> ارجو ان تعذروني على تاخري وبلبلتي للموضوع وشكرا
> ...


 

لك خالص الود عزيزى انس و بارك الله لك فى مجهودك المقدر


----------



## essam awad11 (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (24 مايو 2009)

اخي انس ارجو اكمال الدروس ،لعل المانع خير.


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع أخي أنـــس


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 مايو 2009)

نرجو اكمال باقي المحاضرات اخي انس
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almomani (24 مايو 2009)

سنتابع معك هذا المشروع حيث البرنامج يعمل عليه الكثير من المهندسين 
ولو كانت الاسئلة اول بأول حسب تسلسل المحاضرات افضل برأيي
وانتظر منا الاسئلة انشاء الله وشكراً جزيلا
منتظرين الباقي


----------



## كوردستان (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوالنصر (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (21 يوليو 2009)

الاستاذ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور جدا على الجهد المقدم من قبلكم وبارك الله فيك
اخي العزيز ان كان لديكم كتاب واسع لشرح البرنامج بجميع تفاصيله ( خصوصا ما يتعلق بتصميم البيس بليت (قاعدة الارجل الحديدية
Base Plate
ارجو ان امكن ارساله الينا مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا
ومنتظرين باقى الدروس*​


----------



## يقظان النعيمي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير ونحن ان شاء الله بانتظاركم ووفقكم الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويااااااااااااااااااارب يكون فيه دروس تانيه للبرنامج ومشاريع ستيل 
ارجو الاهتمام بطلبى وجزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## challenger1 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد كتب في المساحة المستوية


----------



## عربي فقط (24 نوفمبر 2009)

يبدو ان هناك من زملائنا من لا يقرأ ما يكتب في هذا المنتدى و غيره و كفانا مجاملات
فهاهي تعاد من جديد دروس الدكتور الجنيد القديمة بذاتها و التي تكررت عشرات المرات و دائما تعنون بقنببببببببببببببببببببببببببببلة
لقد مللنا التكرار فهل عندك من جديد قبل ان تفجر القنابل 
مع تحياتي


----------



## عربي فقط (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع مكرر و سبق طرحه مرات عديدة و لا يأتي بجديد . هل تتوفر عندك المحاضرات للدكتور الجنيد لتحليل النتائج و ما بعدها 
ارجو ان تتفضل علينا بذلك و شكرا


----------



## odwan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م وليد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## hiwaar (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وننتظر المزيد بعون الله


----------



## محمودشمس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## A.Bozan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## الاهلاوى للابد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا
ومنتظرين باقى الدروس*


----------



## عربي فقط (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهدك بنقل الموضوع المعاد و المكرر حد الاستهلاك
ارجو ان يكون عندك غير هذه المحاضرات أي الجديد من الدكتور الجنيد كالمحاضرة الرابعة فما فوق


----------



## mdsayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## follafolla (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجازيك


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ياباشمهندس


----------



## lord_forevre (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## مش لاقي (1 يناير 2010)

*رائع بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود00000وفي انتظار باقى الدروس شكراجزيلا0000


----------



## chahra 2 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليك
انت مشكور لكني لم افهم و لا شيء لانني جديدة في المنتدى و لم افهم حتى الاساس اريد قليلا من الشرح 
و شكرا


----------



## غيث عبدوني (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ديار26 (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
سمعت عن هذا


----------



## ديار26 (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
بانتظار المزيد :63:


----------



## mannokr (22 مايو 2010)

ياريت حد يشرح المودلر الجديد تبع البروكن


----------



## ادهم السيوف (22 مايو 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل لك ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## ra7eeem (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميـــــــــــــــع


----------



## taha aref (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## KROMOSOM (28 مايو 2010)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> زملائي المهندسين نأسف على التأخير واليكم وحصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب مشروع حقيقي باستخدام prokon فيديو محاضره بواسطة
> 
> د/ امير الجنيد
> 
> ...


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (29 مايو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل - مع الشكر .


----------



## workhard207 (29 مايو 2010)

اين هذه المحاضرات
لكم الشكر مقدما


----------



## KROMOSOM (29 مايو 2010)

الروابط هى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11460421/...5/sharing.html


او

http://www.4shared.com/file/88124256/189e452b/1grid.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81926669/77c7ac90/2loadinganylisis.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/89401730/1ac8bc26/lesson2.html


----------



## KROMOSOM (29 مايو 2010)

شباب الا يوجد متطوع حتى يستكمل رفع بقية المحاضرات على الموقع؟
11 محاضرة بجودة صوت و صورة عاليتان جداً


----------



## حمادة الدهشورى (28 يونيو 2010)

مطلوب مهندس سفلة طرق له خبرة في انشاءات الطرق ( كهرباء – مياه – صرف – تليفونات ) خبرة كبيرة سوف يعتمد من لجنة سعودية – السفر فورا – العمل بالمدينة المنورة – الراتب مجزى


----------



## محمد 977 (28 يونيو 2010)

*تسلم الايادي من صميم القلب*

تسلم الايادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور
تسلم الايادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amr ghanem (11 يوليو 2010)

ساحاول الدخول لاحقاً لكنى لا فكرة لدى عن البرنامج اصلا؟


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وندعو لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## لؤي الماحي (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس بلدياتي ... وليك وحشة.... د. أمير الجنيد غني عن التعريف أرجو أن يستفيد الجميع من المحاضرات وخليك علي إتصال ... تقبل مروري وتحياتي


----------



## المهندس البار (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور 
بس متى باقي الدروس حتنزل


----------



## Mosab manaseer (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiii boq


----------



## جلال طاهر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng md (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المشروع


----------



## boushy (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووور اخي 
الحقيقة انا لدي باقي المحاضرات لكن المشكلة في الرفع شوية تعبان ربنا يسهل 
انشاء الله حا اكملك وانتظروا فقط


----------



## nezarsoumaia (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك وفقك الله


----------



## sami kahtan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مشكور ....... وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## génie civil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## مبروك شبيل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يا دكتور على مجهودك الرائع وأرجو الإستمرار في بقية المحاضرات مع البرنامج حتى النهاية


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وفي انتظار باقى الدروس
ولك الشكر الجزيل*​


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلم يا دكتور على مجهودك الرائع وأرجو الإستمرار في بقية المحاضرات مع البرنامج حتى النهاية*​


----------



## حاتم حسنى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا معلم و فى انتظار المزيد
نرجو ارفاق البرنامج اذا كان زلك بمقدوركم
ولكم وافر التحية و لشكر و التقدير


----------



## اوس الماسي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسلم على المجهود الاكثر من رااااااائع*


----------



## asha2 (11 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الربيعي78 (21 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abcdabcd (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الربيعي78 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير بانتظار القادم


----------



## براء فارس (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد على هندسه (18 أبريل 2012)

جـــــــــــــــــــــزاك اللــــــــــــــــــة خيــــــــــــــــراا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jak88 (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## سامو جاك (15 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------

